# Really upset, worried and a little bit freaked out!!



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all, just been for my first scan day eight of my first IUI cycle and had bad news. I am really confused by it. The doctor has discovered a cyst on my left ovary - I was totally gobsmacked. I mean a) if that was there already how could it not have been spotted (i have been a humanpin cushion, scan machine these last few months!)  and b) if it was a result of taking Clomid this month well what does all that mean? So really confused and so upset as it will likley take months to sort that out before I can try again and then I may not even be able to do another IUI cycle - I might have to go to IVF   Plus I have only developed one follicle so far this month (being tested again on Friday) and they will decide then whether to let me at least try this cycle. Oh hell life can be such a big ball of pants sometimes. Its just after all the waiting to get to this IUI stage to find out I may not be able to even go down this route is devastating.


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Hi Hilly
I've just started my 2nd IUI and the same thing has happened to me. They scanned my on day 2 and I had a cyst on my left ovary which was not there last time. After they got my blood results though, it showed my estrogen levels were low, so they consider the cyst inactive and have allowed me to continue with treatment. I go back on Saturday (CD for my next scan, and I'm really hoping this is still the case! I've never had cysts picked up before so I don't know what has caused it.
Hope they let you continue.xx xx


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Booerang - gosh that sounds like you had exactly the same thing (which in a bizarre way makes me feel better! Not thinking you are alone in all of this is such a help). I have never ever had anything like a cyst before so totally knocked me for 6. Second scan tomorrow morning (apparently thay are having a "discussion" about my case today in a weekly meeting - wish I could be there for that!) so I will know whether they will let me continue with the treatment this month. Should get my blood results back.  In my heart of hearts I am pretty sure they are going to stop it but I am doing everything to stay positive and hope that one follicle that was developing on Weds has grown a bit more!   But sending you all the best wishes for your scan on Saturday - heres hoping for no more left ovary cysts and some healthy follies for you!

Good luck


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Hilly, 

They found an ovarian cyst at my first IUI scan and abandoned treatment - reasoning for abandoning was size of the cyst.  I put it down to being on clomid and unmonitored for nine months... They would normally let you have another period as the hormone change often gets rid of them... Mine didn't disappear on its own, so ended up having in drained - not the easiest choice as they knock you out to do it.  Fingers crossed that you can go ahead.


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Marmite, the doc was already talking surgery the other day so I think I am going down the route you did. Gutted to have a new problem before I have even started. Feel v angry about it but I know I know that this can be sorted and I should count my blessings after what I see other women going through. How long did it take you from your first IUI cycle to get to your next one after the cyst was removed. Its the thought of wasting time to deal with this that is driving me mad. Thanks for your help.


----------



## marmite123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Best of luck, the only thing is with the surgery you know it'll be gone and you're not hanging on for months.  I started IUI about a week after having the cyst drained due to where I was in my cycle - and the cyst was removed a couple of days after my consultant appt.


----------



## sallie-jane (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a cyst on my ovary aswell whilst taking gonal f injections. They found it in October last year and its still there now growing slightly. They havent stopped my treatment though and just had my 3rd I.U.I. Goodluck x


----------



## fayster (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a 3cm cyst on my right ovary - it's been there throughout my treatment (in a way it's like seeing an old friend on the scans), and didn't stop me getting pregnant last year!  It needn't be all bad news, though I suppose it maybe depends on the type of cyst?  Fingers crossed it isn't important.
x


----------

